# Claas tractor.



## Richie Crompton (Jun 26, 2018)

Strange one i know but how do u set the clock on an Arion 620


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Richie, welcome to the tractor forum.

That is a massive tractor! Setting the clock should be covered in your operators manual. If you do not have a manual, I see one available on the internet for $150. An operators manual should prove essential to cover maintenance items.

PS: I sent an email to Claas requesting procedure for setting the clock. I will post results when I hear from them. Often times they will not respond.....we shall see!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Richie!


----------

